# Best Western Movie Scene



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs3WYGRNILA&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - Slap scene from Trinity is still my name[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJWzfGh3Ros&feature=related]YouTube - You&#39;re a Whore![/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

"Dying ain't much of a living"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEClGMJ2r3g&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - Classic Movie Lines #66[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

YouTube - Where The White Women At? - Blazing Saddles

Now why is it I can't get the image to show up anymore I dunno.


----------



## Greenbeard

Spaghetti.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXldafIl5DQ].[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

That is one of my all time favorite scenes


----------



## Samson

= The Movie

The scene is Gus McCrea (Robert Duval) and Woodrow Call (Tommy Lee Jones) in a bar in San Antonio. Gus Smashes the head of an asshole bartender on the bar, commenting that he, "Cannot Tolerate Dwadling Service."




[youtube]iwnEtskIq-c[/youtube]


----------



## Trajan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjZ6ztcm4LY&feature=related]YouTube - You Pick It Up![/ame]


2:18...


----------



## Trajan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKThgLq21Rc]YouTube - "Fill your hands you sonofabitch!"[/ame]

nuff said...


----------



## Trajan

or..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccqdEhytKOk&feature=related]YouTube - the unforgiven final scene[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

my all time fav..start at 2:20...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgg3jRh-C0c&feature=related]YouTube - Shane .......The Final Scene[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P61QqN1NIg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - The Outlaw Josey Wales - Missouri Boat Ride[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oljhJZUdB3c&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaw Josey Wales - How Is It With Stains?[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX56rbqZhto]YouTube - Josey Wales: Hell is coming to breakfast[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

The best western movie scene I ever saw was when Marshal Matt Dillon bitch-slapped Miss Kittey and then tore her blouse off and said, "Off with those panties bitch.  I'm going to screw you." but I can't find it on a snippet to post...


----------



## Wry Catcher

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2OdPDEG6aQ]YouTube - The Bicycle Scene from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

Sliverado, a great movie


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0TzyC45B_Y&feature=related]YouTube - now i don't wanna kill you....[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZm_fociPi4]YouTube - Let Me Hear You Laugh![/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGBsV992dGM&feature=related]YouTube - It Shouldn&#39;t Have Taken Four Of You[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sULTwrKipc]YouTube - Toshiro Mifune throws Charles Bronson around for about 2 minutes.[/ame]


----------



## Shooter

My all-time favorite movie is Unforgiven.  Here is the best scene from any Western in my humble opinion.  It's extremely deep, moving, emotional and 100% true.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wGiJcq95Ug]YouTube - Favorite Scene in Unforgiven[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=493pL_Vbtnc]YouTube - Where The White Women At? - Blazing Saddles[/ame]


----------



## B. Kidd

You asked for the best......well here it is. Jack Elam, Woody Strode, and Charles Bronson......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW-jSa9_k3M]YouTube - Once Upon a Time in The West - Opening sequence[/ame]


----------



## Toome

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b56vwZ_oclw&feature=related"]I said throw down, boy![/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Every gun makes it's own tune..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gvk6Ezyj3M]YouTube - &#x202a;When you have to shoot - shoot, don&#39;t talk&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eT33eT30Uc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Quigley Down Under - The Final Gunfight&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_6Xhyusw94&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Doc Holliday - Tombstone (Three Funny Scenes)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlfBSrSc_Ak]YouTube - &#x202a;Bestwestern Hotel Senator&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - Slap scene from Trinity is still my name


----------



## boedicca

Red River, one of the best westerns evah!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PvWoWwzKsA]YouTube - &#x202a;Red River - Mutiny&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Kjuggs

I Second _the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ finale as posted on Page one.  Great movie.


----------



## Wiseacre

One of my faves is from The Undefeated (1969) with John Wayne and Rock Hudson.   The Duke has just shot a mexican bandito and rides back to the wagon train:

Mrs Langston:   Did you have to shoot that man?

Duke:  Conversation kinda dried up ma'am.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - Slap scene from Trinity is still my name


Better slap scene, far better movie too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RYq1PLdT0s]YouTube - &#x202a;My Name Is Nobody - Trailer (HQ)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## dblack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uMAKtXlXf4&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;32 best quotes from Joss Whedon&#39;s Firefly (from SCI FI WIRE)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## waltky

Trinity is My Name...

... the bar scene...

... where he slaps the other guy as he tries to pull his gun...

... may have been Trinity is Still My Name.


----------



## MikeK

Shooter said:


> My all-time favorite movie is Unforgiven.  Here is the best scene from any Western in my humble opinion.  It's extremely deep, moving, emotional and 100% true.
> 
> YouTube - Favorite Scene in Unforgiven


Although I was in the Corps during peacetime ('56 - '60) and never saw combat I think I know what you mean.  The young cowboy's confession of disillusionment and regret was a departure from the usual western movie pap.  

But my favorite scene in that movie was Munny wiping out the bar at the end and killing L'il Bill, who deserved what he got.


----------



## GHook93

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulGdqcez2JM]YouTube - &#x202a;Classic Movie Line #36&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Still best Western of all time!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXldafIl5DQ]YouTube - &#x202a;The Good The Bad and the Ugly Finale&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Best modern Western!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfbAFgD2mLo]YouTube - &#x202a;I&#39;m your huckleberry Tombstone scene&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lDafBtQNGw]YouTube - &#x202a;Colonel Thursday&#39;s detachment wiped out by Cochise&#39;s warriors&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Dabs

I'm not a fan of westerns, but if Tombstone is in the running for some great scenes, I shall choose that one.
I enjoyed that movie, the actors were more my style.
I'm hot a huge fan of John Wayne, and Clint Eastwood doesn't know how to crack a smile I don't reckon. But my Dad always watched Eastwood and Wayne and I had to sit and watch too, I got sick of them, so I guess that's why I loathe them now.
But the newer western movies with the newer actors are more appealing to me.


----------



## CandySlice

At the end of 'The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence' James Stewart's char tells the back east writer that the story isn't true and the writer says, 'When the legend becomes fact, print the legend'


----------



## CandySlice

Dabs said:


> I'm not a fan of westerns, but if Tombstone is in the running for some great scenes, I shall choose that one.
> I enjoyed that movie, the actors were more my style.
> I'm hot a huge fan of John Wayne, and Clint Eastwood doesn't know how to crack a smile I don't reckon. But my Dad always watched Eastwood and Wayne and I had to sit and watch too, I got sick of them, so I guess that's why I loathe them now.
> But the newer western movies with the newer actors are more appealing to me.



Val Kilmer's Doc Holliday was right on point. I'll watch that whole movie again and again just to hear him say, 'Why Ike, whatevah do you mean?" or 'I'm yore huckleberry, that's JUST my game'.


----------



## Trajan

I am sorry, but val kilmer?...... my fav. ok corral movie is...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eehvMmiSNk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;My Darling Clementine&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Dabs

Trajan said:


> I am sorry, but val kilmer?...... my fav. ok corral movie is...
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;My Darling Clementine&#x202c;&rlm;



I am sorry, but you don't know who Val Kilmer is??
Or you don't like him??


----------



## Trajan

Dabs said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, but val kilmer?...... my fav. ok corral movie is...
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;My Darling Clementine&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, but you don't know who Val Kilmer is??
> Or you don't like him??
Click to expand...


as Jim Morrison? Boffo....doc? uhm, no.


----------



## Dabs

I'm fucking confused so I'm not going to try and post my answer.


----------



## Trajan

relax..I liked him when he played jim morrison...of the doors?

as doc holiday , no.


----------



## Dabs

Trajan said:


> relax..I liked him when he played jim morrison...of the doors?
> 
> as doc holiday , no.



Cripes- sorry!
I thought I wasn't understanding you, and you weren't understanding me, and I didn't want to keep asking the same questions 
But I follow you now, thanks!
I liked him in Tombstone, I didn't see him as Morrison.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

My absolute favorite's been posted twice already so I'll go for this one...

[youtube]olrIfHUZVGg[/youtube]

Always sends shivers down my spine... Brutal!!


----------



## CandySlice

Dabs said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> relax..I liked him when he played jim morrison...of the doors?
> 
> as doc holiday , no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cripes- sorry!
> I thought I wasn't understanding you, and you weren't understanding me, and I didn't want to keep asking the same questions
> But I follow you now, thanks!
> I liked him in Tombstone, I didn't see him as Morrison.
Click to expand...



Kid! You have to go to netflix THIS INSTANT and rent 'The Doors'
Val Kilmer WAS Jim Morrison. It was uncanny.

Still thought he played Doc to the hilt, sort of a laconic southern dandy but deceivingly deadly.


----------



## CandySlice

Epsilon Delta said:


> My absolute favorite's been posted twice already so I'll go for this one...
> 
> [youtube]olrIfHUZVGg[/youtube]
> 
> Always sends shivers down my spine... Brutal!!



The crickets stopped. THAT can't be good news. Awesome scene. I remember seeing this and shivering. That harmonica music haunted you for weeks afterward, especially when you knew the significance of it.


----------



## CandySlice

GHook93 said:


> Best modern Western!
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;I'm your huckleberry Tombstone scene&#x202c;&rlm;



'Poor soul. He was just too high strung.'

Understated genius!


----------



## Big Fitz

Wry Catcher said:


> YouTube - The Bicycle Scene from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


BWUH!?!  This scene darn near got me to quit watching the movie!  Course watching the Pinkertons men Wells Fargo hired to run em down come out of the boxcar was a blast.  (I think I'm remembering the right film).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_u5A0H6PkqE"]YouTube - &#x202a;I have two guns, one for each of you&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7J6dRkJjOI]YouTube - &#x202a;Tombstone Bitch Slap&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Although this is absolutely badass.  And when you consider the cast they got for this movie, it's truly phenomenal.

Even Moses makes a guest appearance (Charleton Heston I mean.)

Kurt Russell
Val Kilmer
Michael Beihn
Powers Booth
Sam Eliott
Bill Paxton
Billy Bob Thornton
Jason Priestly
Dana Delany
Thomas Hayden Church
Steven Lang...

I mean really? Top it somehow.


----------



## Big Fitz

Trajan said:


> I am sorry, but val kilmer?...... my fav. ok corral movie is...
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;My Darling Clementine&#x202c;&rlm;


Colonel Sherman T. Potter's favorite movie too.


----------



## Dabs

Big Fitz said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Tombstone Bitch Slap&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Although this is absolutely badass.  And when you consider the cast they got for this movie, it's truly phenomenal.
> 
> Even Moses makes a guest appearance (Charleton Heston I mean.)
> 
> Kurt Russell
> Val Kilmer
> Michael Beihn
> Powers Booth
> Sam Eliott
> Bill Paxton
> Billy Bob Thornton
> Jason Priestly
> Dana Delany
> Thomas Hayden Church
> Steven Lang...
> 
> I mean really? Top it somehow.



You know, I wasn't aware Tombstone had such an amazing cast!
And it was a western I did like, now I want to go see if I can buy the DVD, or maybe my son has it


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The bar scene in Hang em' High

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lvwZgq4ydc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hang &#39;em High - Bar scene&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-rFT-uHm4w]YouTube - &#x202a;For A Few Dollars More - Final Duel&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]​


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-H1Buew8Qg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;No Country For Old Men - Call It, Friend-O&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Dabs said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Tombstone Bitch Slap&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Although this is absolutely badass.  And when you consider the cast they got for this movie, it's truly phenomenal.
> 
> Even Moses makes a guest appearance (Charleton Heston I mean.)
> 
> Kurt Russell
> Val Kilmer
> Michael Beihn
> Powers Booth
> Sam Eliott
> Bill Paxton
> Billy Bob Thornton
> Jason Priestly
> Dana Delany
> Thomas Hayden Church
> Steven Lang...
> 
> I mean really? Top it somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I wasn't aware Tombstone had such an amazing cast!
> And it was a western I did like, now I want to go see if I can buy the DVD, or maybe my son has it
Click to expand...

And remember, Thomas Hayden Church and BB Thornton both were nominated (one won for sure that I know) for an Oscar.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

New country for old men...that was a wild one.
I like the compressed air gun he used to break in dead bolts.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7t9OHJvXko&playnext=1&list=PL8F9B59D9B53B9A28]YouTube - &#x202a;Open Range 2003 Shootout Part 1/3&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6dm9rN6oTs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Blazing Saddles --Farting Cowboys- Greatest Fart Scene of All Time&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Missourian

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
[youtube]LRVhtVCfzo8[/youtube]​.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------

